# Vision problems. Have you had your eyes tested?



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

I always put my problems with vision down to DP but recently I've been thinking that I might actually need glasses.

I'm sure if I do need glasses and I get glasses, all my vision problems won't just miraculously go away, but I think maybe it's worth me getting myself checked.

Anyone here had any experiences relating to this?


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

When I realized I had visual problems I went to get tested. I came out with perfectly healthy eyes, 20/20 vision etc. I said theres no way, my vision is static and I constantly see floaters and I am sensitive to light.


----------



## Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2011)

Jayd said:


> When I realized I had visual problems I went to get tested. I came out with perfectly healthy eyes, 20/20 vision etc. I said theres no way, my vision is static and I constantly see floaters and I am sensitive to light.


i had static vision but it went away. still have light sensitivity and floaters but its fading as well. also doesnt bother me or stop my life. i got missions *****. my life is a fucking war now and war aint pretty i really dont give two shits about floaters.


----------



## staples (Apr 1, 2009)

Funny this was mentioned today. I just went to the eye doctor yesterday complaining of "unfocused" vision and that my eyes were sore and very sensitive to light and dry. Comes out I don't have any retinal damage and my vision is 20/20 in both eyes. She put me on a anti-inflammatory prescription based eye drop along with artificial tears. I explained to her I tried taking Allegra and Claritin for my itchy eyes and she said that's on the worst things you could possibly take. I noticed it increases my anxiety and the main ingredient is a stimulant that's used in Methamphetamine. Now they have to scan your ID to put into their system any time you purchase over the counter anti-histamines in case you decide to make a homemade Meth Lab









It really does seem like DP / DR is vision based at times and the best way I can explain is that my vision isn't blurry per-say, but I feel like I can't focus on an object. Can anyone else relate?


----------



## Yarin -G (Apr 27, 2011)

mates.. trust me on 99.99% of the people that vision caused by dp.. i know cuz i see like this too.. (and also i have a perfect sight)


----------



## addd (Apr 13, 2011)

I have done eye check and ophthalmoscopy and everything was perfectly fine.
I have some problems with my vision and I believe it's related to HPPD (from weed).


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

never_giving_up said:


> I always put my problems with vision down to DP but recently I've been thinking that I might actually need glasses.
> 
> I'm sure if I do need glasses and I get glasses, all my vision problems won't just miraculously go away, but I think maybe it's worth me getting myself checked.
> 
> Anyone here had any experiences relating to this?


Many people find that glasses help their vision with nothing to do with DP. It might be helpful for you.

If someone has uncorrected sight (lenses and astigmatisms), then recovering from DP/DR related visual issues is more problematic.

Also, I just started some vision rehabilitation 'exercises' and it includes slightly unusual glasses.

As for problems with vision relating to DP, check out this topic: http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/22388-tracerstrailsghosting-getting-bad-at-times/page__st__60 starting with post #66. Note: "*The DSM IV, and the DSM 5 in progress, and The Merck Manual online NEVER describe visual problems with Depersonalization Disorder*"

If you have more 'exotic' visual problems, these are not detectable by Optometrists or Ophthalmologist. Only specially trained Neuro-Ophthalmologists know about this stuff.


----------



## staples (Apr 1, 2009)

The visual aspect could be defined under Derealization. The feeling like trapped in a glass fish bowl seems to fit me pretty well. Having a veil over ones eyes. In a couple books I've read they mentioned when the brain shuts down to cope the Temporal and Occipital Lobe is affected and that's the part of the brain that determines: sight, sound, short term memory and smell. I remember the first time I had an episode of DP / DR which lasted 2 weeks, I thought there was something wrong with my eyesight and I immediately went to the ophthalmologist and everything checked okay. When the episode subsided, my vision improved.

I really do think DP / DR is linked to visual disturbances. I am going to my ENT next week to rule out Vestibular Nerve damage since I have had issues with my ears for years. That of course can cause DR.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

staples said:


> The visual aspect could be defined under Derealization. The feeling like trapped in a glass fish bowl seems to fit me pretty well. Having a veil over ones eyes. In a couple books I've read they mentioned when the brain shuts down to cope the Temporal and Occipital Lobe is affected and that's the part of the brain that determines: sight, sound, short term memory and smell. I remember the first time I had an episode of DP / DR which lasted 2 weeks, I thought there was something wrong with my eyesight and I immediately went to the ophthalmologist and everything checked okay. When the episode subsided, my vision improved.
> 
> I really do think DP / DR is linked to visual disturbances. I am going to my ENT next week to rule out Vestibular Nerve damage since I have had issues with my ears for years. That of course can cause DR.


I've noticed that while DP is discussed mainly in 'psychological' terms, DR is discussed more directly as neurological problems - epilepsy, migraine, brain injury, &#8230;.

With either symptomology, it is good to get thorough testing by medical doctors. Although many have been discouraged by doctors not finding anything wrong, at least it eliminates a lot of serious possibilities.


----------



## staples (Apr 1, 2009)

Visual Dude said:


> I've noticed that while DP is discussed mainly in 'psychological' terms, DR is discussed more directly as neurological problems - epilepsy, migraine, brain injury, &#8230;.
> 
> With either symptomology, it is good to get thorough testing by medical doctors. Although many have been discouraged by doctors not finding anything wrong, at least it eliminates a lot of serious possibilities.


Agreed... I've done a EEG to test for seizures, but I need an MRI from my neurologist to rule out silent migraines. They say your equilibrium can effect your sight too, which could be ear related.


----------

